# Brackish water



## Sparky (Jul 30, 2007)

anyone know where I can get this type of water? I just purchased 4 fiddler crabs from a poor petshop going out of bussiness. They has it in a small container with distilled water and I read that they need brackish water.


----------



## bubforever (Jul 30, 2007)

i looked it up and it doesn't look like you can really buy it (maybe i'm wrong). Though i did find some instructions on how to make it.

1.)Get a bag of salt for a saltwater aquarium.

2.)Mix salt with water. I use a 5 gallon bucket with a lid. Let sit at least overnight

3.)Step ThreeFollow the steps in this article to clean your tank first. How To Change the Water in your Aquarium http://wehow.ehow.com/how_2000666_change-water-aquarium.html ://http://wehow.ehow.com/how_2000666_c...-aquarium.html 

4.)Add tap water and some of the saltwater. Use a hydrometer to get the salt water to the proper density. Your aquarium store can tell you what level is appropriate for the brackish fish you buy.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks, Would sea salt work? I found a jar of sea salt in the cabinet.

it says:

SEA SALT

Dried from salt rock

from the freshest

oceans

Season the your exotic meals to add a mysterious kick to its flavor.


----------



## Asa (Jul 31, 2007)

Well, if you want to eat them :lol:


----------



## Rick (Jul 31, 2007)

> Thanks, Would sea salt work? I found a jar of sea salt in the cabinet.it says:
> 
> SEA SALT
> 
> ...


I wouldn't use that. You an buy a bag o the right stuff at most pet stores.


----------



## colddigger (Jul 31, 2007)

brackish water is just salt water that's been deluted in fresh water right?


----------



## Sparky (Aug 12, 2007)

haha, whatever i did, it killed my crabs


----------



## bubforever (Aug 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear that.


----------

